# Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine, Leaking



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

I have just yesterday purchased another Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine.

We live in a very hard water area , Chichester , West Sussex , and I have been using tap water ,
It uses the SAGE Claro Swiss Water Filter, which is supposed to remove some of the limescale elements
BUT I also descale every few month, using Puly Cleaner Descaler Powder, which was recommended for these machines.
and put a cleaning tablet through every couple of weeks
I use the machine a lot - 4-5 times a day for black coffee , using the water dispenser , and twice a day for white coffee

Purchased in 2017

I have seen online , that there is an inline filter between the Tank and the boiler , and that can cause the issue , BUT no replacement part is available in UK for that , I saw one in Australia

I will be taken it apart, probably over Easter, a few days time, and see what i can find and if i can refurbish.

BUT i have a new machine now anyway , as we use it so much , and save on shop coffee, could not be without it , first world problems a

I'm going to post another question about water - and using waterfilters , Brita/Zerowater etc

Any advice helpful...

Thanks
Wayne/ETAF


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Any use?
Linkie


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks , very useful, unfortunately sage now have a home repair service for machines out of warranty for £180 ...... so i'm thinking about maybe about that - But I suspect from the OP video and images , I probably have the same issue - and also there are no spare parts , no idea where the engineer that comes get the parts .... but none available via sage, and i searched online for breville as well
with boilers etc , maybe worth just keeping the new machine and seeing what i can do withit 

I'll have a think - but thanks so much for the link.
meanwhile possibly other members have had the same issue and resolved it and will reply


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

update - i replaced the machine


----------

